# replaced BCM no start.



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

BCM got wet. 

Would this be one of the thousands of flood cars with salvage titles? If so the root problem may be deeper than the BCM.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The car's VIN is in several modules (including the radio). They all have to match or it thinks you've got stolen parts. Odds are you'll have to tow it to the dealer. Or put the old BCM in and limp there. The tools to fix it probably cost more than the tow.


----------



## faslane (Nov 14, 2017)

Tomko said:


> BCM got wet.
> 
> Would this be one of the thousands of flood cars with salvage titles? If so the root problem may be deeper than the BCM.


It was very low water, the BCM was barley in water, it is located so low it did not take much, I wanted to buy my daughter a car with the safety features and mileage, with a little work it should make her a nice first car.


----------



## faslane (Nov 14, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> The car's VIN is in several modules (including the radio). They all have to match or it thinks you've got stolen parts. Odds are you'll have to tow it to the dealer. Or put the old BCM in and limp there. The tools to fix it probably cost more than the tow.


.

Yes sir i understand. There has to be a way to get it to fire, fuel pump kicks on among everything else working, I think it has to do with the theft deterrent system, I got to get it figured out, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Towing to the dealer is the best bet, these newer cars just don't allow you to swap in parts and call it a day like you used to be able to.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Correct. These new cars are more like a computer network on wheels. The Cruze was one of the first in this new generation. I'll try to remember to check the service manual I have for the 2013, but I'm pretty sure that the "correct" way to do it is to plug in the GM MDI, and from your computer log into GM's subscription service and have the "mother ship" program the car. That includes setting up the various feature (fog lights, etc) that the car was equipped with. 

To date, I don't know as anyone on the forum had tried to go that route. It's possible with the GDI 2, an authentic GDI 1 might be a reasonable price now. There are Chinese knock-offs, but there's also horror stories from using them. And then there's still that issue about getting that subscription....

Here's a bit of background: GM Factory Scan Tools

One brave soul found that for the radio, the VIN was stored on a accessible chip and was able to buy a cheap programmer to do it. As a result, a few of us have done radio upgrades. Maybe there's something like the for the BCM, depending on how easily it comes apart and how low-level you're willing to dig.


----------



## faslane (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks guys I appreciate the help, i would like to buy a tech 2 but the best solution is to take to dealer? BTW is there a starter relay to jump out? i have done that on my wife's old c5 to get it to dealer.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

faslane said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate the help, i would like to buy a tech 2 but the best solution is to take to dealer? BTW is there a starter relay to jump out? i have done that on my wife's old c5 to get it to dealer.


You could try, but I don't know as the ECM will cooperate. Without the ECM, the engine doesn't run because it controls the spark and injection. It's also a computer that connects to the car's main bus and I suspect it checks VINs before running.

Also, a Tech 2 may not work on the Cruze. The link I provided indicated you need a MDI. Again, the Cruze is of a newer generation than the cars just two years before.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> You could try, but I don't know as the ECM will cooperate. Without the ECM, the engine doesn't run because it controls the spark and injection. It's also a computer that connects to the car's main bus and I suspect it checks VINs before running.
> 
> Also, a Tech 2 may not work on the Cruze. The link I provided indicated you need a MDI. Again, the Cruze is of a newer generation than the cars just two years before.


That plus OnStar to ByPass at that to start.


I hope a trip to dealer is the beginning and quick end of your troubles. Besides that the rest of the car like carpet and whatnot are still decent?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Must use MDI to introduce new BCM to the chassis.......all VIN based info.

Rob


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

faslane said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate the help, i would like to buy a tech 2 but the best solution is to take to dealer? BTW is there a starter relay to jump out? i have done that on my wife's old c5 to get it to dealer.


C5 electronics is ancient compared to the Cruze. And tech2 wont work on these cars. Also, used modules don't work either. http://www.revbase.com/BBBMotor/TSb/DownloadPdf?id=182965 Did a Cruze flood car a few years ago. If the BCM got wet, the airbag module may have as well. If it has power or heated seats, the connectors are on the floor and may be corroded.


----------



## faslane (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks guys, I bought a MDI and software, does the board have a topic on the MDI?


----------



## faslane (Nov 14, 2017)

atikovi said:


> C5 electronics is ancient compared to the Cruze. And tech2 wont work on these cars. Also, used modules don't work either. http://www.revbase.com/BBBMotor/TSb/DownloadPdf?id=182965 Did a Cruze flood car a few years ago. If the BCM got wet, the airbag module may have as well. If it has power or heated seats, the connectors are on the floor and may be corroded.


Will i be able to get it started with the MDI? the original BCM only done a couple of weird things?


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

faslane said:


> Thanks guys, I bought a MDI and software, does the board have a topic on the MDI?


What do you mean, and software? You need an online subscription https://www.acdelcotds.com/acdelco/action/subscribehome to do any programming. Is this a clone MDI?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

faslane said:


> Thanks guys, I bought a MDI and software, does the board have a topic on the MDI?


No. You're one of the first to buy one.


----------

